# Are new TTs selling?



## 90TJM (Sep 30, 2013)

There are a fair number of stock TTs, some pre-reg for sale at the moment.


----------



## Alan Sl (Nov 11, 2009)

90TJM said:


> There are a fair number of stock TTs, some pre-reg for sale at the moment.


We had to factory order our TTS Roadster as there was no stock available when we ordered ours at the end of March. Plus our anticipated build date was put back by 2 weeks to week 26. Not sure why this was. Our previous factory orders always arrived earlier but not in this case.


----------



## Mark Pred (Feb 1, 2017)

Well, I've seen a few new TTS go up for sale in the last couple of weeks... most with 4,000 miles on the clock and priced at around £50,000... could be one reason just there :roll: Then there's a load of cooking models, some of those, well over £40k


----------



## ZephyR2 (Feb 20, 2013)

I reckon they're struggling. Seen lots of Audi promotional spec roadsters on the Audi Used site which have been there a while. Don't seem to be shifting many.
There's a 20 year edition roadster, they were about £47k when they came out - its selling for £36k - 3 months old and 50 miles on the clock.
I think the fact that its hard to spec a TT and keep the price below the £40k tax threshold is affecting sales too. That and the fake vents. :lol:


----------



## kevin#34 (Jan 8, 2019)

11k £ depreciation in 3 months looks unbelivable


----------



## kennowaybino (Feb 7, 2015)

I lost 15k in a year only 80 miles completed


----------



## no name (Feb 16, 2014)

Audi have lost the plot.

A mass produced brand that thinks it's exclusive.

Sick of fixing bits on mine lately, the boot release button died a few days ago and had to have that apart, alternator, bits of internal trim dropping off.

Last Audi I own after warranty is up, well probably the last Audi I own :roll:


----------



## carlsicesilverTT (Jun 30, 2016)

The quality of each MK TT has dropped. The TT MK1 build quality is better than the MK2 and the MK2 better than the MK3.

Same for the other Audi models also.

All about making more money for business, cheapen parts/components and put price up.

Also majority of people buy new cars pcp now so that also adds to problem.


----------



## Alan Sl (Nov 11, 2009)

I think Audi sadly have lost the plot also regarding both pricing and quality. Both my wife and myself have owned many Audi's over the years and have noticed that the build quality is not as good as it was plus they all have come with small faults and niggles - so much for quality control.

You cannot even download a brochure anymore, the my Audi tracking system on new builds is not working. You don't even get a jack supplied. My car has a list price of nearly £50k. - what a disgrace. I have ordered probably my last Audi, a TTS Roadster whilst something like this still exsists. I love cars but the prospect of a electric sports car fills me with dread irrespective of how fast the 0-60 might be.

The EU's meddling of restricting the top end speed soon makes me also wonder why bother with a decent sports or performance car.


----------



## DPG (Dec 7, 2005)

carlsicesilverTT said:


> The quality of each MK TT has dropped. The TT MK1 build quality is better than the MK2 and the MK2 better than the MK3.


Not the case in my experience. My MK1 was constantly in the garage with reliability issues.


----------



## AMT (Apr 8, 2019)

One mans woes are another mans joys (currently looking at TTS 15-16' plates). I don't mind a bit of depreciation when looking for a used one :lol: but again, you are all correct with the pricing and amount of stock. Theres quite a few new online and even the base TT's are ridiculously priced for what they are. I still don't think a new TTS should be near £50K! The specs on used ones are also random, not having the items I'm looking for or just has one or the other.. (I'm guessing when the person saw the price they went... just the one please) lol.


----------



## phazer (Apr 2, 2018)

Most of the stock currently is dealer orders (eg demonstrators). That's why they have the mileage listed at 4k - that's what they expect the mileage to be around when they're allowed to actually let them go. Dealers have to keep demonstrators 12 weeks, the advert should say when the car is available.

Have to agree on the pricing though, crazy money. If they don't move it'll just bring forward the end date for the TT but maybe the pricing is part of the plan...


----------



## Alan Sl (Nov 11, 2009)

I have normally found that I can get a better deal on a new motor (if I negotiate hard) than purchasing a ex demo nearly new which would have done approx 4K. Plus with the factory order I get the exact spec that I want plus the car hasn't been driven by hundreds of people.

Some of the prices of the ex demos still seem high to me especially with the discounts available on new ones.


----------



## DPG (Dec 7, 2005)

what % discounts are people getting on the new TT?

Just spec'd up a TTS Roadster and it came out at £51,509.00


----------



## Alan Sl (Nov 11, 2009)

DPG said:


> what % discounts are people getting on the new TT?
> 
> Just spec'd up a TTS Roadster and it came out at £51,509.00


I got approx 15% off my TTS Roadster including the PCP contribution which I will pay off immediately I collect my car. My deal is not quite straight forward as I am p/e my current TTR,I did get a fair price for my p/e though.


----------



## DPG (Dec 7, 2005)

Alan Sl said:


> DPG said:
> 
> 
> > what % discounts are people getting on the new TT?
> ...


That's not bad, that discount comes out at approx. £44k which is cheaper than some/all of the 5k demonstrators.

Who did you order yours through?


----------



## Alan Sl (Nov 11, 2009)

DPG said:


> Alan Sl said:
> 
> 
> > DPG said:
> ...


I ordered my TTS Roadster through Carlisle Audi. I used figures from drive the deal as a bench mark. The staff there were great and keen to help in me obtaining the deal I was happy with. I think the fact that I have purchased other Audi's from them they knew I was serious about doing a deal from the start.


----------



## Ddave (Mar 6, 2019)

I think it's safe to say you can get fairly substantial discounts with Audi, I have for all of my cars BUT I feel that even with the 'discounts' these days it brings the cars to about what they should cost in the first place. I've got to be honest I've never seen such poor build quality and after care as I've had in the latest car and personally I feel Audi are taking the p**s with their pricing. 
Don't get me wrong I love Audi cars but I genuinely think they are having a laugh with some of their pricing.


----------



## Alan Sl (Nov 11, 2009)

Ddave said:


> I think it's safe to say you can get fairly substantial discounts with Audi, I have for all of my cars BUT I feel that even with the 'discounts' these days it brings the cars to about what they should cost in the first place. I've got to be honest I've never seen such poor build quality and after care as I've had in the latest car and personally I feel Audi are taking the p**s with their pricing.
> Don't get me wrong I love Audi cars but I genuinely think they are having a laugh with some of their pricing.


I don't disagree with you. The problem I had is trying to find a similar model from a different marque that I would be happy with. I have even had to comprise on the colour of my car. I have ordered a car with a gross cost of nearly £50k and have chosen the colour on the basis of the one I dislike the least- I must be mad!


----------



## Blackhole128 (Dec 24, 2015)

When I bought my unregistered, but pre-built TT quattro at the end of December 2015 on Audi PCP, the dealer gave me a discount of around 23% on list. I couldn't walk away from that deal - effectively knocked around 10k off the £43k list price.

The PCP deal is ending at the end of this year and I'm not very hopeful that I'll get something within my price range this time so may have to bite the bullet and pay off the residual. December definitely seemed to be a good month for buying though!


----------



## muppetboy (Apr 22, 2015)

DPG would you consider a private sale ?


----------



## DPG (Dec 7, 2005)

muppetboy said:


> DPG would you consider a private sale ?


I think it will be a while before I'm selling mine.


----------



## muppetboy (Apr 22, 2015)

sorry read thread wrong


----------



## The Hemulen (Jun 4, 2014)

I've seen a TT roadster at a nearish dealer pretty much the spec I'd go for. It's not a demonstrator and available immediately with <100 mies on the clock. The price is slightly less what orange wheels, car-wow would sell at so very tempted. I can't see on the audi web site any PCP deposit contribution info. I'm hoping to get that dealer contribution on top and then pay off the loan as soon as allowed. Anyone know what the current dealer contribution might be so I'm pre armed for the negotiations!
Cheers


----------



## minsTTerman (Aug 5, 2003)

https://www.audi.co.uk/finance-and-offers/pcp-deals.html

Roadsters seem to be £3,750 contribution. This is usually split between dealer and Audi - when I got mine it was £1,750 from Audi themselves and £2,000 from the dealer. If the dealer has already massivly discounted the car you proabbly wont get their £2k on top, but should get the £1,750 additional from Audi.

I did and then withdrew from the agreement a couple of days after collection, paid £15ish interest and kept the £1,750 discount. No issues at all.


----------



## The Hemulen (Jun 4, 2014)

Thanks for the link and info. I'll make sure I get at least the main Audi contribution added then.


----------



## Macauley (May 31, 2017)

Audi have a loyalty discount event near me and I'm on holiday. Has anyone been to one before? What discounts can I expect?


----------



## phazer (Apr 2, 2018)

Macauley said:


> Audi have a loyalty discount event near me and I'm on holiday. Has anyone been to one before? What discounts can I expect?


They are designed to shift stock cars. There may be pretty good discounts on a couple of specific cars that have been hanging around for ages but generally nothing earth shattering. Better available buying new to your spec especially if you figure in the percentage difference on the finance (if required).

There will be food and drinks to loosen your wallet :lol:


----------



## ZephyR2 (Feb 20, 2013)

They all do these sort of events, as said often to shift some old stock. Not usually much given away but they use sweeteners like "loyalty bonus" to make you think your getting something no one else is getting. I wouldn't bother. 
They'll probably come back to you again a few weeks telling you that the event had been extended as it's been so successful. Lol.


----------

